# Tank size 55 gallon vs. 60 gallon. 20" vs 24" of height



## aeroghost (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi. So I currently have a 20 gallon non CO2 planted tank but I am ready to upgrade to a bigger one. I had been looking at getting a 55 gallon tank for a while but then I had a friend who just gave me his 60 gallon tank with a stand because he was moving. The only dimension difference in these two tanks is the 4" added height on the 60 gallon (20" on a 55 gal and 24" on the 60) and I know that height can be a big deal with lighting. I want to do another non CO2 tank and I am probably going to go with the Finnex Planted Plus LED light to get in the low/med range lighting. I can use the filters he gave me with either size tank. I havent set up the new one yet so its empty right now. 

So the main question I have is it worth fooling with "trading out" a 60 gallon for 55 gallon to get rid of that added height before I set it up? Or do you think that 4 inches of height wont make that much of a difference?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368
You would probably need to do some loose math on it but this gives you the basics
for how much it drops it. Actually it's quite a bit.
But all that dead space up there is to me only good if you plan lots of stem plants
and hope they don't quite make it to the top of the water. Might also put in a Y shaped
branch/w one long side laying on the bottom making the other part come close to
and then along the surface...well maybe like 14" up from the bottom and putting
some fern like Java Fern up towards the end/w the roots dangling under the limb.
OR...you can(cuts the light less but not much less) leave the top 4" without water
and allow one or more pieces of the driftwood to stick up out of the water.
Baby Tear(not dwarf) grow tiny leaves when emersed and will grow if wrapped
around such a piece just under the top of the water.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If your stand is deep enough, I'd go with a 75gal instead. That extra 6" of back-to-front depth is really nice to have for aquascaping.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I hope this comes out on the correct "page"/ video.
If it does, the tank which is at the 5:50 spot on this Aquascape contest video is
my favorite and has a limb something like what I was talking about in that tank.


----------



## aeroghost (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish I could do the 75 gallon but space wont allow it. If I could get any tank to look as nice as those in the video I would be more than happy.


----------

